# 3AG reversing camera retro fit



## rkde (May 16, 2016)

Hello, 

I have an F54 and I am in the process of installing the reversing camera. I have the camera in and all the hardware but I am having an issue.

I have coded the VO, HU, BODY, PDC, and all the icons now show when in reverse but they are greyed out.

Searching the internet and the BMW needs TRSVC module but it looks like that does not get installed on the mini?

Any help please?


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello Bro,

Did you fixed this?
Because I have F56 and has the same issue with you. greyed icons.
Instead of VO code, I do FDL code


----------

